# Cougar Chicken



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

My speckled Sussex hen REALLY liked the rooster she was raised with , a beautiful Welsummer and couldn’t stay away from him. We had to rehome him as he got very mean. We have a little Bantam white Frizzled rooster that she acts as if he does not exist. Now that I have a 10 week old colorful Aracana she is crazy about him. She pushes everybody else away from him on the roost to sleep by him. Even his mama. She will follow him around some. He is 10 weeks and she is a year old. Do you think she likes him as a rooster? She appears to love colorful roosters but he is still a baby. What do y’all think?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No idea what she's doing. Could be she's stealing him to raise him. I've seen hens do that.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

robin416 said:


> No idea what she's doing. Could be she's stealing him to raise him. I've seen hens do that.


She did lay some eggs in that nest.

t


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Not sure why she's acting that way either. Probably just likes colorful roosters and probably reminds her of the other one you sold, or like Robin said "Could be trying to raise him".


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

HSJ07 said:


> View attachment 42644
> 
> 
> She did lay some eggs in that nest.
> ...


Who is that? I want to see a full body pic. The coloring looks like it might be awesome.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Who is that? I want to see a full body pic. The coloring looks like it might be awesome.


My little Aracana rooster


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

HSJ07 said:


> View attachment 42656


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, that last one is a bit better but neither really shows his patterning. That first pic of him gives you a hint of how interesting he is.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

robin416 said:


> OK, that last one is a bit better but neither really shows his patterning. That first pic of him gives you a hint of how interesting he is.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

HSJ07 said:


> View attachment 42657


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

Horrible Horrible news, Stray dogs got in my chicken coop and killed half my flock to include my baby rooster and my sweet (cougar) chicken. I am devastated. My mama hen Lucille was found in the woods. Her leg may be broken. She can stand on it but not walk. She does not seem to be hurt otherwise than missing feathers and shake up pretty bad. I have secluded her and given her food and water. What can I do to help her heal? Please all who read this, if you can help me do.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

How in the heck? I am so sorry, I know this is devastating for you. 

Pick up some unflavored pedialyte for her. The electrolytes will give her a boost. Make sure she has not other unseen injuries. If there is another bird she seemed to be close to I'd bring it to her. The stress of being alone can be very hard on an already stressed bird. 

If you have a vet that will look at her leg, I'd strongly recommend you do that. They can X-ray and set it needed. And wrap it to allow it to heal.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

robin416 said:


> How in the heck? I am so sorry, I know this is devastating for you.
> 
> Pick up some unflavored pedialyte for her. The electrolytes will give her a boost. Make sure she has not other unseen injuries. If there is another bird she seemed to be close to I'd bring it to her. The stress of being alone can be very hard on an already stressed bird.
> 
> If you have a vet that will look at her leg, I'd strongly recommend you do that. They can X-ray and set it needed. And wrap it to allow it to heal.


Unfortunately, there are no vets that will see chickens within 100 miles of us.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, can you get a pics of her leg for me? You might have to have your wife help you. I want to see if it's dislocated anywhere and how you might be able to help her. 

Before I say too much I'd really like to get a better idea on her condition.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

HSJ07 said:


> Horrible Horrible news, Stray dogs got in my chicken coop and killed half my flock to include my baby rooster and my sweet (cougar) chicken. I am devastated. My mama hen Lucille was found in the woods. Her leg may be broken. She can stand on it but not walk. She does not seem to be hurt otherwise than missing feathers and shake up pretty bad. I have secluded her and given her food and water. What can I do to help her heal? Please all who read this, if you can help me do.


Oh my how shocking to here so suddenly. You should figure out who the dogs belong to..
So sad to here! I would be upset if I were you..


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

robin416 said:


> OK, can you get a pics of her leg for me? You might have to have your wife help you. I want to see if it's dislocated anywhere and how you might be able to help her.
> 
> Before I say too much I'd really like to get a better idea on her condition.


I had a friend to feel everything. He didnt think anything was dislocated or broken. She has walked some tonight


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

HSJ07 said:


> I had a friend to feel everything. He didnt think anything was dislocated or broken. She has walked some tonight


Oh that's good news! Glad nothing appears to be broken! Prayers for her!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

HSJ07 said:


> I had a friend to feel everything. He didnt think anything was dislocated or broken. She has walked some tonight


That's excellent news. You can dissolve a 325 mg aspirin in a gallon of water or an 81 in a quart to give her.

How are you doing?


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

Animals45 said:


> Oh that's good news! Glad nothing appears to be broken! Prayers for her!


Thank you.


robin416 said:


> That's excellent news. You can dissolve a 325 mg aspirin in a gallon of water or an 81 in a quart to give her.
> 
> How are you doing?


I am devastated. My two sweetest girls who loved me the most were killed among the ones killed. I hope my sweet mama Lucille lives. My wife and I were torn up all day yesterday and took us a long time to get to sleep. This has not been good on me as I am not well yet. To know the brutal way they were killed eats me up. The hen house was very sad last night. I just sat with them for about an hour after they went to roost. They couldn't get settled well either.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I know how difficult it is to have happen. It happened to me and haunted me for a while. 

I knew you hadn't been out of the hospital that long and that this would be a big stress. Try to follow the flock's attitude. They will relax again which means you should try to do the same.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I know how difficult it is to have happen. It happened to me and haunted me for a while.
> 
> I knew you hadn't been out of the hospital that long and that this would be a big stress. Try to follow the flock's attitude. They will relax again which means you should try to do the same.


My Lucille is hobling some this morning and wants to get back in with the flock. I let her out of the cage. She slept on hay beside the roost. Her little girls roosted over her, They are still small enough to jump over to where she is and visit her and jump back to their side. I am still upset this morning. I missed my Gertrude and Frances so bad this morning.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's going to take time. How long is different for everyone. I got angry and took steps to make sure it couldn't happen again. But I still would relive the nightmare from time to time. 

Being near her flock is a good thing. She needs them as much as you do.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

robin416 said:


> It's going to take time. How long is different for everyone. I got angry and took steps to make sure it couldn't happen again. But I still would relive the nightmare from time to time.
> 
> Being near her flock is a good thing. She needs them as much as you do.


From the practical side, My Barred rock and Speckled Sussex were great layers, At the least 5 per week. I still have a great layer, my golden Comet lays a huge brown egg every single day. My Black Australorp and Golden Laced Wyandotte may give 3 eggs a week on a good week. My wounded Welsummer has not really layed but once since her babies hatched. Kind of pitiful now.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Give her time. Watch to make sure she doesn't back slide. There is always the possibility of internal injuries that you can't see. If they're there, she'll let you know.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Give her time. Watch to make sure she doesn't back slide. There is always the possibility of internal injuries that you can't see. If they're there, she'll let you know.





robin416 said:


> Give her time. Watch to make sure she doesn't back slide. There is always the possibility of internal injuries that you can't see. If they're there, she'll let you know.


Her babies are staying close to her. They can go back and forth. My black Australorp and Golden Laced Wyandotte have turned last evening and today very mean to the two little 11 week olds since their mama is not able to protect them I have had a couple of people tell me I should get two new hens or started pullets and that would help. What would you advise?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I wouldn't do hens. The younger the pullets the better if you choose to go that way.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I wouldn't do hens. The younger the pullets the better if you choose to go that way.


I will never be able to replace my 2 sweetest of girls, I don't know what I should do for the best for my remaining flock. What would you think?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I can't make this decision for you. If you feel it's the right thing to do, then do it. But if you're hesitating that means it's not the answer. The fact that you asked me sort of points at the latter. 

Let your flock settle. Make sure things are secure enough that an attack can't happen again. Focus on those two things first.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I can't make this decision for you. If you feel it's the right thing to do, then do it. But if you're hesitating that means it's not the answer. The fact that you asked me sort of points at the latter.
> 
> Let your flock settle. Make sure things are secure enough that an attack can't happen again. Focus on those two things first.


Thank you


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

My wounded girl is walking around pretty good. She wants to be back in the coop where she has lived all her life. She went into the run today and they tried to attack her. Do you think they will ever accept her back?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They will. You might have to secure her so they get used to her being around again.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

robin416 said:


> They will. You might have to secure her so they get used to her being around again.


The last 2 nights she roosted on her normal roost with her babies(12 weeks old). This morning she jumped down in the coop and began eating. They all acted like nothing had happened. She was very hesitant about going into the run. When I let them out into the big yard she came out. The rooster who wanted to kill her escorted her around the yard and laid down with her all afternoon. Nobody bothered her. I have only 2 layers left. When she starts back 3. What age are the chicks when they wean them?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Chickens don't really wean their chicks. Many are done with having anything to do with their peeps by six weeks but I've had some hang on to their little ones until they were as big as they were. 

She's comfortable with them. Considering what she went through it's probably good for her.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Chickens don't really wean their chicks. Many are done with having anything to do with their peeps by six weeks but I've had some hang on to their little ones until they were as big as they were.
> 
> She's comfortable with them. Considering what she went through it's probably good for her.


She has no laid now in such a long time and now this, I wonder if she will lay again. She was a great layer.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

She will. You have several things happening right now. She was attacked, the days are shorter. And she might decide to molt. 

The stress of the attack was the first thing to stop her laying for a while. And as the days grow shorter, it's time for them to take a break from egg laying. And if they molt, they need the extra energy to make new feathers.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

I’m so sorry the dogs attacked your chickens


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

lovely_chooks said:


> I’m so sorry the dogs attacked your chickens


Thank you.


----------

